# tires on fourtrax



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

awhile back i picked up some 25" mudlites, i want to go bigger but my local shop says if i go bigger i can screw up my tranny because its esp...

has anyone heard of this before ?


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

well if your talking about the 400 at then i would have to somewhat agree......there trannys are pretty poorly built and from what ive heard dont last very long


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

ya, its for the 400. is there any kits for the tranny i can buy ?


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Foreman 400 or Rancher 400AT? If its the Foreman 400 you can definately go bigger with no problems, if you wanna go bigger then 27" though you'll have to start doing some mods for either power or gearing. If its a Rancher 400AT I would agree with them but not for the same reasons, bigger tires in and of themselves will not cause any damage to the transmission, I would say that any larger on a 400AT is a bad idea because you will be putting the bike under a lot more strain all the time and making the bike work harder all the time IS bad for the tranny which as mentioned is nothing to brag about to begin with. The 400ATs are also highly geared and extremely underpowered all at the same time so you really shouldn't expect to properly spin any tires bigger then what you got anyway. And unfortunately there is nothing you can currently do to fix the high gearing.


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

not sure if its a foreman or rancher, my bike says fourtrax 400


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Not sure on that one but a good tire I had on my Honda was 26 gators I loved them it took me threw a hole a brute with laws and a rhino with camps got stuck and I went right threw it no problem


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

by your avatar pic it looks like you've got the 400at rancher


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Agreed if its the bike in your avatar it looks like a Rancher 400AT.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Rancher, Foreman etc are US distributed machines. They have to meet certain emissions test that the foreign made bikes do not. Honda still makes and them there as Fourtrax instead of Rancher Foreman etc. 

Toyota also does the same Tacoma=Hilux Tiger etc...


----------

